# Gotacohiba can't be trusted!



## koolhandk (Dec 17, 2007)

So I ask this guy for some help and I thought maybe once he would just help me with what I asked for but NNNOOOO! Here is what he hit me with...at least the stuff I am allowed to show you. This guy is top notch.


----------



## Wunderdawg (May 1, 2008)

I knew this guy would be trouble. :biggrin: Nice hit.


----------



## chubzerous (Jun 9, 2007)

Very nice, (at least what you could show)


----------



## buttah (Jun 9, 2008)

Nice! WTG!


----------



## LkyLindy (Feb 1, 2008)

NIcely done


----------



## tobacmon (May 17, 2007)

Looks like a #1 MB, Casa, Tat and many other sweet cegars right there--and yes do not trust Michael---LOL


----------



## smokinj (Jan 16, 2008)

Super butt whoopin! Well done Mike


----------



## sofaman (Jun 20, 2007)

Great Hit there!!!


----------



## DOZER (Sep 30, 2007)

Nice hit!!


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

great hit


----------



## marquelcg (Jul 19, 2008)

up in smoke, somebody better call big snoop dogg for that hit


----------



## big04deuce (May 16, 2008)

Excellent hit!!!


----------



## eggwhites (Apr 20, 2008)

Great Stuff! GotACohiba is a great BOTL


----------



## azpostal (Jul 12, 2008)

Nice hit


----------



## GotaCohiba (Aug 20, 2007)

Oops, I guess my finger slipped on the trigger.


----------



## tobacmon (May 17, 2007)

GotaCohiba said:


> Oops, I guess my finger slipped on the trigger.


Might need for someone to fix that for you--:arghhhh:


----------



## koolhandk (Dec 17, 2007)

GotaCohiba said:


> Oops, I guess my finger slipped on the trigger.


Hahaha yeah right!


----------



## Paint (Mar 1, 2008)

great stuff!!!


----------



## cohibaguy-cl (Aug 1, 2008)

Very nice,
What weren't you allowed to show?


----------



## JonDot (Mar 7, 2008)

Very nice.


----------



## koolhandk (Dec 17, 2007)

cohibaguy said:


> Very nice,
> What weren't you allowed to show?


Some stuff from a little island south of Miami. Out of respect for Mike I do my best not to provide hard evidence that could incriminate the guy... he does it enough to himself.


----------



## mdj65 (Jun 22, 2008)

very nice hit


----------



## cohibaguy-cl (Aug 1, 2008)

koolhandk said:


> Some stuff from a little island south of Miami. Out of respect for Mike I do my best not to provide hard evidence that could incriminate the guy... he does it enough to himself.


Ahh i see, unfortunately that Island might get hit with a hurricane shortly..I hope it don't happen..


----------



## amateurke (Mar 28, 2008)

Great hit Michael!! And I mean ALL!!


----------



## GotaCohiba (Aug 20, 2007)

dam" hurricanes


----------



## GotaCohiba (Aug 20, 2007)

tobacmon said:


> Looks like a #1 MB, Casa, Tat and many other sweet cegars right there--and yes do not trust Michael---LOL


Hmmm!!!


----------



## ngetal (Jul 6, 2008)

looks tasty! enjoy....


----------



## tobacmon (May 17, 2007)

GotaCohiba said:


> Hmmm!!!


Well, you know what I mean--Ut Oh!:angry:


----------



## ibosmiley-cl (Apr 15, 2007)

Nicely done! Gottaluvit!


----------



## happy1 (Jun 29, 2007)

good hit!


----------



## EKGOTSKILLZZ (Jun 17, 2008)

nice hit


----------



## Bigfoot (Jun 25, 2007)

You can't trust him as far as you can throw him!!  very nice indeed.


----------



## GotaCohiba (Aug 20, 2007)

Bigfoot said:


> You can't trust him as far as you can throw him!!  very nice indeed.


Cant trust me?

Sure you can!!!!


----------



## koolhandk (Dec 17, 2007)

Bigfoot said:


> You can't trust him as far as you can throw him!!  very nice indeed.


Hell, I don't think we can trust either one of you!


----------



## tobacmon (May 17, 2007)

koolhandk said:


> Hell, I don't think we can trust either one of you!


Now thats some funny shite right there---I laughed my arsh off after I saw your reply--:roflmao::roflmao:


----------



## KaiSQ (Aug 4, 2008)

Well packaged bomb material.


----------



## koolhandk (Dec 17, 2007)

tobacmon said:


> Now thats some funny shite right there---I laughed my arsh off after I saw your reply--:roflmao::roflmao:


From what I have been told you are a funny mofo yourself.


----------



## tobacmon (May 17, 2007)

koolhandk said:


> From what I have been told you are a funny mofo yourself.


Oh shite who's spread the word--:angry:


----------



## koolhandk (Dec 17, 2007)

tobacmon said:


> Oh shite who's spread the word--:angry:


It was Webmeister. We ought to have a herf in Richmond so us NOVA guys can meet up with the rest of you Virginians.


----------



## tobacmon (May 17, 2007)

koolhandk said:


> It was Webmeister. We ought to have a herf in Richmond so us NOVA guys can meet up with the rest of you Virginians.


Sounds good to me--I'm on weekends till Oct 1 unless you guy's can head down on Sept. 12th (Friday) there are a few of us gathering then--PM me if interested and I'll fill you in--


----------



## Andy (Mar 23, 2008)

nice!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## koolhandk (Dec 17, 2007)

tobacmon said:


> Sounds good to me--I'm on weekends till Oct 1 unless you guy's can head down on Sept. 12th (Friday) there are a few of us gathering then--PM me if interested and I'll fill you in--


That would be awesome but since I work in downtown DC I don't usually get home until 7:00 pm and by the time I rode down there you all would be heading home. No worries though we WILL herf together one of these days.


----------



## DBCcigar (Apr 24, 2008)

Nice selection right there!


----------



## ct2eng (Jun 17, 2008)

very nice hit


----------



## maduro4me-cl (Jun 11, 2008)

Sweet hit!


----------



## EKGOTSKILLZZ (Jun 17, 2008)

nice sticks


----------



## Doogie (Oct 15, 2007)

nice hit


----------



## Puffer (Nov 27, 2007)

Lesson learned with Gota.. He is a great BOTL.. You do have to watch him.. I had an unfortunate exp with him as well.. I feel ya.. NICE HIT!!!


----------



## Redbeard (Aug 7, 2006)

someday well have a ''cigar live behind the scenes : they stuff they couldnt show you '' episode up on E tv


----------



## ct2eng (Jun 17, 2008)

That is nice


----------

